

Does Windows 10 as a service, not a product frighten you? - marshallford
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/21/microsoft-to-provide-free-upgrades-to-windows-10/

======
marshallford
Maybe this is the paranoid me talking, but the idea that you won't really even
own your operating system scares me a bit. I don't want to depend on a company
that much, even Microsoft. Not to mention privacy, if it is a service, are we
the products? Thoughts?

